# 2011 Tracker pro/crappie



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a 2011 Bass Tracker pro/crappie same as T175 with a 40 horse four stroke Mercury out board. Boat is in great condition and well maintained. Asking 9,000.00.

Pm me if interested.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

My mistake


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Price reduced to 8,000.00 This is a nice boat and everything works.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

I will take 7500.00 I am only selling due to switching to a bigger boat. This boat is 100% and a great boat.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Boat also has new 597 Humming bird.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Still for sale.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Boat still for sale. This boat loads easy tows great. if you fish the rivers you can't beat this boat.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Still for sale.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Boat is still for sale. This is a great little boat. Runs great and easy to put on the trailer.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Boat is ready to go. Still for sale.


----------

